# DIY - Home-made Xtracycle running boards



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

I know Xtracycle came out with new aluminum side steps to replace their heavier wood ones... but I liked the old wood ones. Looks classy. Here is my take on it.

-Used 1/2 plywood. 
-Strengthening rib running the full length of the board which is glued and pocket holed with a Kreg jig 
-Rib has two sets of slots to fix a flashlight underneath or for strapping whatever I want under.
-Re-used my used once wide loader bars and cut them down. 
-3" hole with (3) 2" holes for decoration and to allow me to use as a tie-down if necessary
-1/4" round-over bit to match the snap-deck profile
-6 coats of water based poly - although sadly I did not notice until after that the snap-deck uses oil based poly so the color does not match

Rear lights are some Chinese 90 lumen blue and red (lost my green for xmas) flashlights


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

Man those are sweet! I am going to redo mine and use my old wideloaders which I hate.


----------



## longhaulcommuter (Jan 3, 2014)

Those are gorgeous! I'd call them Custom rather than merely homemade.


----------

